# First post. First goat bred 145 days. Advice please



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a Nigerian dwarf who is 145 days along. When do they usually deliver? Her back side is puffy and there was a small amount of mucus earlier today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Around day 145.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, 145 for NDs. How is her udder looking?


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Not full really


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has she kidded with you before?


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

No. she had with a previous owner.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She might fill just before kidding. Could the previous owner have gotten her breeding date wrong?


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

The date is right, I had her bred on that date and witnessed it. Her sides have sunken in today and she doesn't look pregnant now


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy waiting! there is no way to predict when they may kid. Anytime between right this second and next Wednesday! Watch for long strings of discharge from her vulva, murmuring and talking to her belly, temperament changes, separating herself from the herd, etc. but really all those things will just tell you she is closer.


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

The waiting is crazy lol. I never felt so stressed and excited at the same time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know, it's just awful :/ Have you read the Does' Code Of Honor?


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

No. what's that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good example, LOL


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here it is - 


The Doe Code of Honor

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Lol that explains it


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

If I upload a picture can you tell me if she looks right?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ayuh! Post away!

If it helps, my nigie kidded triplets on day 143, twins on day 149, and quads on day 143.


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

At this point I am starting to wonder if she is even pregnant lol. Her body shape keeps changing. Her backside is still really puffy.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We record day 147 as our due date because that's been our average.

This year we had 1 doe kid on 145 (quads) 2 does on 146 (both twins) and 1 doe on 148 (single)


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is my first time having a goat give birth. We are on day 146


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Do the pics look right for pregnancy


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They look fine to me.


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yay. Good to hear


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are her ligs?


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

I am bad at checking them. She is having white mucus coming from her vulva


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She looks ready to go to me. Don't even START to get concerned until day 150. In my limited experience, late babies mean doelings. :-D Bucklings (usually bigger than doelings) or large groups of multiples tend to trigger labor earlier.


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

I tried to check ligs and could not feel anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a pregnant girl. 

Keep an eye on her, if you feel no ligs, it should be soon. 
Just to let you know in case, don't wrap you fingers around the tail head, feel along each side of her tail head. Feel down along side her ligs give away like rubber bands and may feel kinda like pencils. 
When you do not feel those anymore, it will be soon. It is a hard technique to learn. 
If you have another goat around compare the two. A non pregnant doe will be firm there, no give at all.


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Tried to find ligs again and everything just feels squishy. I don't feel ligaments though. Could just be missing them I guess. Her stool has changed today. It's no longer pellets but many pellets compacted like a small log. Is that normal?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she anemic? Acting ok otherwise? If it's only the stool that's off, then she should be fine. My does usually get mucousy and/or clumpy poo for a day or two before kidding.


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

She is acting good. She won't stop pawing the ground. Has been doing it for a while today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, to check her eyelid coloring.

Soft poo can be normal at kidding time, but if she is anemic, it is worms.

If she is nesting, it should be soon, has she pushed at all? 

Know the 30 minute rule, if she has been pushing for 30 minutes max, she needs help within that time.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

It sounds/looks like she should go soon! So exciting! Do you know what contractions look like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news today?


----------



## Debbie0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

She had her babies Thursday night. It was very tough as one was folded in half trying to come out. She is doing great now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, glad all came out OK and all is well. Good work.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to hear. Glad the baby is ok


----------

